# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  High Nitrites please help!

## Allycat22

Hello all, I stumbled across this forum as I am looking for some help!

I have one ACF in a 5.5 gallon tank.  Tank has been up and running for about two weeks now.  Unfortunately, when I moved two weeks ago my old small plastic tank was damaged so I had to run out and buy a new tank.. really had no option to let my new tank cycle before dumping Frankie in.  I used a tap water conditioner and added the liquid bacterial supplement into the new tank.  

Fast forward two weeks to this past Thursday- I use a test strip and Nitrites are through the roof!  10+ppm.  I did an immediate 80% water change.  Friday night i did a 15-20% water change.  Purchased API Quick Start for detoxifying nitrite today.  5 hours later nitrites still high.  

Frog is active and eating normally.

I'm hearing and reading conflicting information-  SHOULD I do a 100% water change or not?  An aquarium friend said start doing 15-20% changes daily.  If I do a 100% water change will that disrupt whatever cycle my tank is in?  Would doing gradual water changes take too long to get the nitrites down??

I'm stressing over this.  I had ACF's my entire childhood.  I spoke with my mom and we never tested the water back then and she had never really heard of nitrites.  We had healthy and happy frogs for years and even a brood of babies.

Please help me get my nitrites down!

Thank you!
Ally

----------

